# Will these work? (Winter tires on steelies from a Sonic)



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Link if anyone wants to go look: 1.4T Aftermarket Parts - Metro Detroit, MI - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

They would be 1" shorter than what the Cruze came with. Not sure if the bolt pattern would be the same though.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

mechguy78 said:


> They would be 1" shorter than what the Cruze came with. Not sure if the bolt pattern would be the same though.


The bolt pattern is the same. I just usually get the stock size tires. So I wanted to make sure there wouldn't be any issues from me running these for the winter. Thank you though.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Using the specs from Tire Rack and assuming you have FR710's (16") diameter, the Ultra Grips, in this case are 7.9" wide, the 710s are 8.7"
The UGs are 6" wide tread, 710s are 7.2".....UGs are 25.2" diameter, 710s are 26.1.....UGs are 829 revolution per mile, 710s are 
801 revs. p.m.

So, the car will lose a half inch of ground clearance, the speedo (and odo) will read a bit high. In general a skinnier tire is better in unpacked snow, worse on hardpack or ice. Naturally, dry handling will suffer.

The 'Will they work' question.....yes, as long as you adjust your driving style and stay out of deep snow. A half inch of ground clearance sounds small......till the floorboards hit hardpack.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Robby said:


> Using the specs from Tire Rack and assuming you have FR710's (16") diameter, the Ultra Grips, in this case are 7.9" wide, the 710s are 8.7"
> The UGs are 6" wide tread, 710s are 7.2".....UGs are 25.2" diameter, 710s are 26.1.....UGs are 829 revolution per mile, 710s are
> 801 revs. p.m.
> 
> ...


Based on this, I think I will pass on them now. lol Thanks for the information, it was very helpful!


----------

